# cpc-cpc-h cpc-p looking for full time job



## eeccleston (Apr 27, 2012)

I am a cpc, cpc-h, cpc -p with experience in all coding credentials who is  looking for a in house or remote coding opportunites. contact 585-7942979


----------

